# Vizsla Breeders



## msdizzydolores (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

Just a quick question before I head off to lunch.

Can someone give me information about Vizsla breeders in the NE/Mid-Atlantic area? I've been searching and there are only a few I can locate in this area.

Also, can someone give me a rough estimate of what it would cost to purchase a Vizsla pup from a breeder?

Thank you for any help you can offer. I'm keeping my options open in case I do not get approved to adopt.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Here are a few links to breeders in your area. *This in NO way constitutes a recommedation of any breeder!!* 

Pricing will vary, for a pet from a good breeder I would expect anything from $750-$1200.

www.sassafrasvizslas.com
www.tivoliz.com
www.karajen.com
www.yorkvillevizslas.com
www.legacyvizslas.net


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi there. I had received a reco from Florence Duggan of the Vizsla Club of America for Cameo Vizslas (Westminster, MD):


http://www.cameovizslas.com/


----------



## bounce (Dec 4, 2009)

VCCNE's Referral

http://vccne.net/breeder-referral.html

CVVC Referral

http://www.ctvalleyvizslaclub.org/BreederReferral.htm

Check out other local Vizsla Clubs on the VCA website for referrals

http://vcaweb.org/clubs.htm


----------



## msdizzydolores (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you everyone. I sent Diane from Legacy Vizsla's an email today. I will take a look at the others tonight. Thank you all so much. This process is stressing me out and I just want it over and done with.

I can't wait to have my baby home sometime in the NEAR future.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Have you considered a Canadian Breeder?
Our breeder ships pups all over the world. 
Maybe worth a try, just a thought.

http://www.onpointvizslas.com/


----------



## msdizzydolores (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I just wanted to update everyone that I will not be getting a Vizsla. I will be trying to adopt through a local rescue here in PA. I was approved to adopt this morning and I will be meeting some of the dogs available this Saturday at an adoption event in Willow Grove, PA.

I'm so excited that someone finally will be giving me a chance to adopt as a first time pet owner.

Now, I just have to be patient, look at the dogs available and then wait until Saturday to see which one(s) choose me.

Thank you all for your help. It was greatly appreciated. One day I hope to be able to own a Vizsla...and be able to come back to this board and learn from all of you!


----------

